# تعلم الهدوء وسط مشاكل الحياة



## وليم تل (1 فبراير 2009)

تعلم الهدوء وسط مشاكل الحياة 

وسط هذه الحياة ومشاكلها
اذا أصبت بخيبة أمل ، أو سمعت خبراً سيئاً ، أو قابلت أشخاصاً صعبي المراس ، فإنك تنغمس لا شعورياً في عادات سيئة ، وغير سليمة بحيث تبالغ في تصرفاتك وتركز 
على الجانب السلبي أو السيئ في الحياة ،
لذلك 
سرعان ما
تغضب .. تقلق .. إلى أن تصبح حياتك سلسلة من حالات الطوارئ ، 

فما هو الحل إذن:


الحل هو أن تتبع بعض الطرق الميسرة والسهلة والتي لا تحتاج إلا إلى مزيداً من الصبر والإرادة لذلك


تعلم :







[/url][/IMG]

بأن لا تتهم بصغائر الأمور لان كل الأمور صغائر ، فلا تركز على الأمور الصغيرة ولا تضخمها كأن تسمع نقداً غير عادل ، لان ذلك سيؤدي إلى استنفاذ طاقتك دون أن تشعر ..


التصالح مع العيوب:






[/url][/IMG]

كأن يكون العيب في شكل الشخص أو مظهره ، بمعنى أن تشعر بالرضا والقبول تجاه ما تملك وتجاه ما منحك إياه رب المجد، لان الكمال للرب وحدة، ولان محاولة 
الوصول إلى الكمال تؤدي إلى التصادم مع الرغبة في تحقيق السكينة الداخلية ، والتركيز على العيب يبعدنا عن هدفنا في أن نكون أكثر هدوءا وعطفاً.



لا تكن واقعياً ولا خيالياً:






[/url][/IMG]

وهنا لاحظ الانقباض الذي يعتريك عند التعمق في التفكير وكلما تعمقت في التفاصيل كلما زاد شعورك سوءاً ، حتى يتملكك القلق ، كأن تستيقظ ليلاً فتتذكر مكالمة مهمة عليك
إجرائها في الصباح الباكر فبدلا ً من أن تشعر بالارتياح ، تتذكر كل ما عليك القيام به في اليوم التالي فيزداد شعورك سوءاً، لذا أقتل انغماسك في التفكير ، وأوقف قطار أفكارك قبل أن ينطلق .



انظر إلى الكوب الزجاجي واعتبره مكسوراً:






[/url][/IMG]
وهذه الطريقة لتتعلم أن الحياة في تغير مستمر ، فلكل شيء بداية ولكل شيء نهاية فكل شجرة تبدأ ببذرة وتعود للتراب ، فكل سيارة وكل آلة وكل شيء سوف يبلى يوما 
ولا محالة من ذلك ..



اكتب رسالة عما يجيش في صدرك كل أسبوع لعدة دقائق:






[/url][/IMG]

لتتذكر كل الناس الطيبين الذين مروا بحياتك ، وخصص لحظات كل يوم للتفكير في شخص يستحق منك توجيه الشكر إليه .


تواضع للناس وتظاهر بأنك الأقل معرفة و ثقافة :


وذلك بان تتخيل بأن جميع من تقابله أعلى منك معرفة ً وعلماً ، لأنك ستتعلم منهم شيئا ما ،فالسائق الطائش والمراهق السيئ الأخلاق ما وجدوا إلا ليعلموك الصبر ، فتمتع بمزيد من الصبر ودرب نفسك عليه ، وأسال نفسك : 
لماذا يفعلون ذلك ؟؟وماذا يحاولون تعليمي ؟؟



تعلم أن تعيش في الوقت الحاضر:






[/url][/IMG]

ولا تسمح لمشكلات الماضي ولا اهتمامات المستقبل بالسيطرة على وقتك حتى لا تستمر في القلق والإحباط .


اعلم إن قدرة الرب تبدو في كل شي:






[/url][/IMG]

في شروق الشمس وفي غروبها وفي ابتسامة طفل وفي ....
لتشعر بالسكينة ولترى الجوانب الايجابية في الحياة .



أخف صدقتك بحيث لا تدري يمينك ما أنفقت شمالك:






[/url][/IMG]

ولا تفصح عما أنفقت ، وتأمل ذلك الشعور بالارتياح والذي سينتابك عند إعطائك بغير مقابل ، وتذكر بأن تعطي بلا مقابل .

كن رحيما بالآخرين:






[/url][/IMG]


بأن تضع نفسك مكانهم وان تكف في التفكير في نفسك ، فتخيل انك في مأزق شخصاً آخر ، حتى تحس بآلامه وإحباطاته ، محاولاً تقديم يد العون له ، فمن هنا نفتح قلوبنا للكل ، فتبرع بمال قليل أو ابتسم في وجه الغير ( المهم هو أن تفعل شيئاً).



لا تقاطع الآخرين أو تكمل حديثهم

فهذه من سمات الأشخاص المشغولين كثيراً ، والذين لايدركون مدى الطاقة التي يستنزفونها لأنهم يتحدثون عن شخصين في آن واحد ، لذا ذكر نفسك قبل البدء في 
الحديث وتحلى بالصبر .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا

شكرا استاذ وليم

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااا اخي وليم

على الموضوع المهم الهادف

سلام الرب يسوع معك


----------



## ناوناو (3 فبراير 2009)

موضوع بجد رائع ويستاهل بجد
ربنا يباركك وشكرا ليك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا وليم ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## totty (3 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع راااااااااااائع بجد

كل نقطه فيه اهم من التانيه


واتمنى انفذ وولو جزء بسيط من الكلام ده

مــــــــــــــــيرسى لحضرتك*​


----------



## hmmm (3 فبراير 2009)

موضوع هاااااااااااايل جداااااااااا ميرسى


----------



## وليم تل (17 فبراير 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
مايكل
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (17 فبراير 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
ناو ناو
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (17 فبراير 2009)

الروعة من روعتك
اغريغوريوس
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (17 فبراير 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
توتى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا hmmm
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (19 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررر وليم 


موضوع راااااائع جداااا


ربنا بفرح قلبك​*


----------



## وليم تل (23 فبراير 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع 
هابى انجل 
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2009)

اكتر من راااااااااااااااااا ئع يا وليم

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## وليم تل (27 فبراير 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
كاندى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع يا زعيمي
تسلم ايديك وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (20 مارس 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
نيفين رمزى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2009)

*نصائح جميله
ما أحلى الهدوء
شكرا الرب معاكم​*


----------



## وليم تل (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا النهيسى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (10 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا
تسلم ايدك وليم
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا وليم 

 ميررررسى على الموضوع 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (10 أبريل 2009)

أجمل موضوع قرأته في هذا الاسبوع يا ويليم

فعلا كان سبب بركة عظيمة لي

الرب يبارك أعمالكِ​


----------



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
بريسكلا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع فعلا استاذى وليم


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (14 أبريل 2009)

*تواضع للناس وتظاهر بأنك الأقل معرفة و ثقافة *
*ببيتهيالي يا وليم فكره انك تظهر للقدامك انك اقل منه غريبه شويه لان الناس بطبيعتها بتتعامل مع الي بتحس
انه اقل منها باسلوب مش حلو حتي لو قدرنا نستحمل الاسلوب ف الكلام اللي مش حلو 
الناس هتبدا ف التجاهل وعدم الاهتمام للاستماع لكلام ووجهه نظره وبيتهيالي
 صعب جدا ان حد يحس ان كل اللي حواليه بيتجاهلوه وبيتهيالي ان كده مفيش علاقات اجتماعيه
ناجحه
انامعا ف انك تتواضع ومتتحسسش اللي قدامك انه اقل منك لكن انك تتحسسه انك اقل منه صعب شويه*


----------



## وليم تل (14 أبريل 2009)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *تواضع للناس وتظاهر بأنك الأقل معرفة و ثقافة *
> *ببيتهيالي يا وليم فكره انك تظهر للقدامك انك اقل منه غريبه شويه لان الناس بطبيعتها بتتعامل مع الي بتحس
> انه اقل منها باسلوب مش حلو حتي لو قدرنا نستحمل الاسلوب ف الكلام اللي مش حلو
> الناس هتبدا ف التجاهل وعدم الاهتمام للاستماع لكلام ووجهه نظره وبيتهيالي
> ...



اخى الحبيب الراعى الصالح
نظرا لحساسية ردك سارد عليك قبل ان ارد واشكر
احبائنا المشاركين فى الموضوع قبلك
وصدقنى التظاهر بانك اقل معرفة وثقافة ليس من العجب فى شىء
لانك لن تدعى ذلك واضحا جليا امامهم ولكن المقصود بة ان تفتح اذانك صاغية وقلبك ايضا
حتى ولو كان ما يقال معلومات تافهه بالنسبة لك ومعروفة مسبقا هنا سترفع من روحهم المعنوية
وبسهولة ممكن تدير نقاشا مبسطا معهم وتزيدهم من علمك دون ان تحسسهم بتفاهه ما يقولونة
وبالعكس سيزداد تواصلك معهم وسيحتاجون لمناقشتك بصدر رحب وتلك هى قمة تواضعك
فلا تتباهى بعلمك امام تحقير علم الاخرين وان كان لك رأى اخر فى انتظارة
وشكرا على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

روعة يا زعيم ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (15 أبريل 2009)

* انا متشكره ع اهتمامكم ف الرد
و بجد يا وليم انا متشكره خالص التوضيح الحلو ده 
 انا بشكرك فعلا من كل قلبي
لاني سعات بكون محتاجه للتوضيحات دي ومش بلاقي حد يفهمني زيك 
ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك واتمني اننا نكون ف تواصل ديما
*


----------



## وليم تل (15 أبريل 2009)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> * انا متشكره ع اهتمامكم ف الرد
> و بجد يا وليم انا متشكره خالص التوضيح الحلو ده
> انا بشكرك فعلا من كل قلبي
> لاني سعات بكون محتاجه للتوضيحات دي ومش بلاقي حد يفهمني زيك
> ...



حقا الشكر لك اختى الغالية
لتقبلك توضيحى بصدر رحب
وعودتك مرة اخرى لصفحتى دلالة على ايجابيتك
والشرف لى دائما فى تواصلك معنا
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (15 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كوكو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (17 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
مينا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (23 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
Joyful Song
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (13 مايو 2009)

لا تكن واقعياً ولا خيالياً
وهنا لاحظ الانقباض الذي يعتريك عند التعمق في التفكير وكلما تعمقت في التفاصيل كلما زاد شعورك سوءاً ، حتى يتملكك القلق ، كأن تستيقظ ليلاً فتتذكر مكالمة مهمة عليك
إجرائها في الصباح الباكر فبدلا ً من أن تشعر بالارتياح ، تتذكر كل ما عليك القيام به في اليوم التالي فيزداد شعورك سوءاً، لذا أقتل انغماسك في التفكير ، وأوقف قطار أفكارك قبل أن ينطلق .​*طب طبيعي ياوليم ان الواحد بينشغل بالمسئوليات اللي عنده ف تاني يوم لكن اللي مش طبيعي ان الواحد يكون تعبان من كتر تفكيره ف المسئوليات اللي عليه تاني يوم للدرجه اللي توصله لقله النوم وده اللي بيحصل معايا وده اللي انت اكيد تقصده  صححححححححححححححح
اتمني الاقي حل عندك يريحني!!!!!!!!!!!!
معلش انا رجعت تاني للموضوع لانه فعلا عاجبني وبقكر احضره تامل عندي ف الخدمه *


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (13 مايو 2009)

بأن لا تتهم بصغائر الأمور لان كل الأمور صغائر ، فلا تركز على الأمور الصغيرة ولا تضخمها كأن تسمع نقداً غير عادل ، لان ذلك سيؤدي إلى استنفاذ طاقتك دون أن تشعر ..


*ممكن افهم توضيحك للفكره دي  ايه بالظبط الامور الصغيره اللي تقصدها وايه النقد الغير عادل؟
معلش انا عارفه اني غلسه ورخمت عليك بما فيه الكفايه
بالمناسبه ايه زعيم ح الغلاسه اللي انت كاتبهابعد اسمك*


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> لا تكن واقعياً ولا خيالياً
> وهنا لاحظ الانقباض الذي يعتريك عند التعمق في التفكير وكلما تعمقت في التفاصيل كلما زاد شعورك سوءاً ، حتى يتملكك القلق ، كأن تستيقظ ليلاً فتتذكر مكالمة مهمة عليك
> إجرائها في الصباح الباكر فبدلا ً من أن تشعر بالارتياح ، تتذكر كل ما عليك القيام به في اليوم التالي فيزداد شعورك سوءاً، لذا أقتل انغماسك في التفكير ، وأوقف قطار أفكارك قبل أن ينطلق .​*طب طبيعي ياوليم ان الواحد بينشغل بالمسئوليات اللي عنده ف تاني يوم لكن اللي مش طبيعي ان الواحد يكون تعبان من كتر تفكيره ف المسئوليات اللي عليه تاني يوم للدرجه اللي توصله لقله النوم وده اللي بيحصل معايا وده اللي انت اكيد تقصده  صححححححححححححححح
> اتمني الاقي حل عندك يريحني!!!!!!!!!!!!
> معلش انا رجعت تاني للموضوع لانه فعلا عاجبني وبقكر احضره تامل عندي ف الخدمه *



لا تكن واقعياً ولا خيالياً​
ببساطة شديدة الحل فى تلك المقولة السابقة بمعنى
انة من البديهى للانسان السوى ان يفكر فى مسئولياتة الحياتية والمستقبلية وما يعترضة من
مشاكل ومنغصات ولكن علية الا يجعلها تتغلغل فى كيانة وتصبح مثل الهواء الذى يتنفسة
فالعقل البشرى لة مقدرة محددة مثل هارد الكومبيوتر هل نخزن بة كل ما لدينا من اشياء بطريقة
عشوائية ام نقسمة لبرتشنات كل منها متخصص لشىء معين وبالتالى يسهل علينا البحث دون 
مشقة عن ما نريدة فى الحين واللحظة
هكذا العقل والنفس البشرية تحتاج لمثل هذة التقسيمة البسيطة فعندما اكون فى العمل قد اتذكر اشياء ومتطلبات خاصة بالبيت وهى للتذكرة فقط ولكنى لا انشغل بها طوال وقت العمل والا تاة فكرى ودمر عملى ونفس الشىء عندما اكون بالبيت ....الخ وهنا مقولة لا تكن واقعيا لدرجة ان تزخم عقلك بمشاكل وهموم عمل ومنزل وخلافة فلكل شىء وقتة ومكانة والا ستجد نفسك تائة بين تلك الزخم المتزايد وعندما تخلد للهدوء والنوم ستظهر كلها دفعة واحدة كشريط سنمائى 
وهنا لن تستطيع النوم وايضا لن تجد حلا لان العقل حينئذ سيصبح شبة مشلولا
كما ان الانسان السوى يتطلع دائما لان يعيش فى الخيال بنظرة مستقبلة لحياة افضل وهذ شىء مطلوب وطيب فعلى ان احلم واحاول حسب مقدرتى ان احقق حلمى ولكن العيب ان اجعلة يتملك منى ويتغلغل داخل احاسيسى والا تحولت لانسان مريض واهم
وهذا استطيع ان احقق كل ما سبق على ان اكون واثق من يد رب المجد وانها تسير حياتى كما يشاء وفى نفس الوقت اكون واثق من مقدرتى الذاتية فى تحقيق احلامى
واهلا بك فى اى وقت للمناقشة الايجابية والمفيدة لنا ولك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

> ممكن افهم توضيحك للفكره دي ايه بالظبط الامور الصغيره اللي تقصدها وايه النقد الغير عادل؟



بمنتهى البساطة سأعطى مثلا على ذلك من واقع المنتدى
دخلت موضوع لى عجبك وابديت رايك فية ثم سئلت هل هو مكتوب ام منقول
فلو كان مجرد سؤال عابر فهذا شىء عادى اما اذا تطور النقاش لمكتوب ومنقول
وتحول الحوار لنوع من الفلسفة البيزنطية التى لا تفيد وتركنا قيمة الموضوع الاصلى
هنا تمسكنا بأصاغر الامور واصبح نقدنا غير عادل لانة ترك الاصل وتعلق بوهم غير مقبول
تجعلنا نتجادل ولا نتناقش ودون ان ندرى تتوة منا خطوط تواصل المحبة 




> معلش انا عارفه اني غلسه ورخمت عليك بما فيه الكفايه
> بالمناسبه ايه زعيم ح الغلاسه اللي انت كاتبهابعد اسمك



بالعكس اهلا بك فى اى وقت طالما هناك حوار ايجابى مفيد فهذا يسعدنى جدا
ولا تنسى شيئا انكى فى حضرة زعيم الغلاسة
وكما تعلمى فالغلاسة طبعا وليست تطبعا......؟!
وطالما انكى متابعة جيدة لمواضيعى ومناقشاتى فعلية اترك لك اكتشاف ذلك بنفسك
ولكنى سأعطيكى جزءأ صغيرا عن اهداف حزبنا لعلكى تفهمينى اكثر
فهناك اناس من هواة لبس الاقنعة لاغراض خاصة بهم هم
ونحن نمتاز او قد ندعى بأن لدينا قرائة ما بين السطور وازالة تلك الاقنعة
وهذا فقط عندما يحاول ان يتهور صاحب القناع هنا نقول له حقا تستحق ان تتعور
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## kingmena (13 مايو 2009)

ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل 
رينا يباركك​


----------



## white rose (13 مايو 2009)

*تواضع للناس وتظاهر بأنك الأقل معرفة و ثقافة :




اعلم إن قدرة الرب تبدو في كل شي:

في شروق الشمس وفي غروبها وفي ابتسامة طفل وفي ....
لتشعر بالسكينة ولترى الجوانب الايجابية في الحياة .



كن رحيما بالآخرين



كلمات و لا أروع

موضوعك واحد من أحلى المواضيع اللي قريتن بالمنتدى

يسلموا ايديك وليم*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (24 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ع توضيحك الحلو ومعلش انا بعتذر ع تاخيري ف الرد
بس انا مدخلتش المنتدي ليا فتره كنت مشغوله شويه
بس احب اعرف مين ف حزبكم حزب الغلاسه وفين مكانكم
بس انا ما اخدتش بالي من حركات ازاله الاقنعهممكن تقولي ع المواضيعاللي حصل فيها كده
ف المنتدي  **ودمت بود*


----------



## وليم تل (25 مايو 2009)

اخى الحبيب الراعى الصالح
الست معى اننا خرجنا كثيرا عن الموضوع الاصلى وتطرقنا لاشياء ليس مكانها هنا
وهذا يعتبر خرقا لقوانين المنتدى مما ينتج عنة كارت اصفر يلية اخر احمر 
واعتقد انك لا تقبل ذلك ولا انا ايضا احتراما لنفسى وللمنتدى الذى انتسب لة
كما انة من الملاحظ بعد فترة من غيابك ان مشاركتك هى رقم 51 مثل سابقتها 
ولا يوجد لك مشاركات اخرى قبلها او بعدها
وهذ يجعلنى اضع اكثر من علامة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!! فهل تواجدك بالمنتدى اهتمام بالغ بشخصى
اما هو نوع من الحب القديم يبغى الراعى الصالح احيائة مرة اخرى
ام اكون خروفا ضالا من قطيع الراعى يبغى اعادتى الى حظيرتة
وهنا قول مأثور يقول : ان اردت ان تؤتى بعملا مثمرا عليك بأتقانة
ودمت بود​


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (27 مايو 2009)

*يمكن يكون في خروج عن الموضوع الاصلي وده يمكن ناتج من كلامك عن حزب الغللاسه اللي حضرتك قولت عليه
 وفكره اني اخترقت قوانين المنتدي فا انا لم اقصد ذلك لاني معرفش ايه بالظبط ف كلامي ف
 المشاركه اختراق لقوانين المنتدي
اما باقي كلامك ف انه حظيره الراعي او حب قديم فاعتقد ان مفيش داعي لاسلوب الاستهزاء ولا سوء الفهم 
وانا لست مجبره ع التوضيح ف عدد مشاركاتيلكن هرد من باب التوضيح لتصحيح الفهم احب اوضح اني رديت ع اخر مشاركه لك من خلال الرسائل اللي بتجيني ع صندوق وارد الايميل بان ف رد ع اخر مشاركه 
يعني مش عن طريق دخولي المنتدي خصوصا عشان ارد ع حضرتك
 ولو حضرتك اخدت بالك من ردي ف اخر مشاركه باعتذاري عن التاخير باني لم ادخل المنتدي لفتره في وقتها
انا بعتذر عن قراتي لمواضعيك ومشاركتي بها  رجاء محبه حسن النيه 
ربنا معاك *


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (27 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ليك موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك 
*​


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2009)

kingmena
حقا انت االاجمل
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (2 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
white rose
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع
مرسي وليم 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (8 يونيو 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
please be clear
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (15 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
راجعة
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------

